# Label



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Printer and time for delivery from order?


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Oh, that looks sharp.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I printed them, got the blank labels from staples.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I printed my own as well, but the background takes a LOT of ink and soon the background wasn't the color I wanted. My background was gold/yellow so now I print on that color paper and save on ink, and get the right color every time. I don't think you can do that though since there isn't a white ink - sorry for thinking out loud lol
They look great - very eye catching!


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Any problems with the ink smudging or tricks to keep it from smudging? My attempts with an HP inkjet printer weren't the greatest.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Steve, unfortunately you're going to get smudging with inkjet. We recently bought a laser to keep costs down with hubby's business, and I have since pretty much taken over the laser for honey labels, as they don't smudge. They have gotten affordable, and we haven't had to change the toner yet and we have had it six months.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to look into a color laser printer for my business. I'll have to convince my business partner to let me borrow it for my honey labels. She's also my wife, so it will cost me big time!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, I used a laser printer which also makes this particular label waterproof (not that it matters).


----------

